# As promised to Vale Tudo: P,RR,S workout 1...



## gopro (Jul 22, 2002)

CHEST example...

week 1: power
-dumbell bench press...3 x 4-6
-incline press...3 x 4-6
-weighted dips...2 x 4-6

week 2: rep range
-incline dumbell press...3 x 6-8
-bench press...3 x 8-10
-flye...2 x 10-12

week 3: shock
-superset...cable crossover/incline smith press...1-2 x 8-10 reps each
-superset...incline flye/dips...1 x 8-10 reps each
-dropset...machine bench press...1 x 8-10, drop 6-8, drop 6-8 optional

More workouts to come...


----------



## 101Tazman (Jul 22, 2002)

Thanks GP!


----------



## gopro (Jul 22, 2002)

You're welcome. I'll be posting a back program next!


----------



## Mule (Jul 22, 2002)

Hey thats what im doing! Just slightly modified to work in my gym though.


----------



## Vale Tudo (Jul 22, 2002)

Hahahaha my friend very nice, thanks a lot bro, you are the man...


----------



## KarlW (Jul 22, 2002)

Good Post, I like the variation in the routine each week.
Question.......would you do ALL POWER in Week1, then ALL RR Week2 etc. Or POWER for chest but RR for back then switch around in week2 ?


----------



## gopro (Jul 22, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by KarlW *_
> Good Post, I like the variation in the routine each week.
> Question.......would you do ALL POWER in Week1, then ALL RR Week2 etc. Or POWER for chest but RR for back then switch around in week2 ?



Do all power in one week, all rep range the next, and all shock the next. It is good to get yourself into ONE mindset for each workout, and for each week.


----------



## gopro (Jul 22, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Vale Tudo *_
> Hahahaha my friend very nice, thanks a lot bro, you are the man...



Hey, I promised to teach you how I grew so damn large, LOL! Look for back in a day or two!


----------



## HickeyNC (Jul 22, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> You're welcome. I'll be posting a back program next!



I cant wait to see this one. I've been looking for a good back program.


----------



## Mule (Jul 23, 2002)

Someday if my sorry ass would ever get some money I would show the results from this work out with a camera. But until then youll just have to take my word for it.


----------



## HickeyNC (Jul 23, 2002)

And how reliable is the word of a Jackass?


----------



## gopro (Jul 23, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by HickeyNC *_
> And how reliable is the word of a Jackass?



For the first time in his life....reliable!


----------



## arbntmare (Jul 23, 2002)

gopro wth do you live?? so i can come and kill you.. cause my legs are destroyed.... i couldn't even get past 115lbs on the damn thing but i did do 4 x 6.. and after each set i did 6 reps of normal leg presses.. but i still want to find you and kill you


----------



## gopro (Jul 23, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by arbntmare *_
> gopro wth do you live?? so i can come and kill you.. cause my legs are destroyed.... i couldn't even get past 115lbs on the damn thing but i did do 4 x 6.. and after each set i did 6 reps of normal leg presses.. but i still want to find you and kill you



LMAO....thats not the first death threat I've gotten. In fact my clients threaten me all the time. Trouble is, they usually are so sore they can't move fast enough to catch me...wooooohooo!

By the way, you posted this in the wrong thread...but you are sore and hobbled...so I'll forgive you, LOL.


----------



## Tank316 (Jul 23, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Mule *_
> Someday if my sorry ass would ever get some money I would show the results from this work out with a camera. But until then youll just have to take my word for it.


amen to that, but i gonna go buy a camera this weekend.
 .......................  o shit,  bad idea Tank. lol.


----------



## arbntmare (Jul 23, 2002)

hehe i can't find that other thread my bad


----------



## gopro (Aug 15, 2002)

Bump for Pitboss!


----------



## Pitboss (Aug 15, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> Bump for Pitboss!



Very much appreciated... 

Question regarding
 week 3: shock
-superset...cable crossover/incline smith press...1-2 x 8-10 reps 
-superset...incline flye/dips...1 x 8-10 reps each

Is that cable crossover "or" incline smith and then the same with incline flye/dips???


----------



## gopro (Aug 15, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Pitboss *_
> 
> 
> Very much appreciated...
> ...



It is a superset of cable crossovers followed without rest by incline smith press...same with the flyes and dips. Got it?


----------



## nikegurl (Aug 20, 2002)

hi gopro - can you suggest a substitution for the dips?  i can only do about 4 and they hurt my shoulder.  what could go in their place week 1 and 3?  thanks!


----------



## gopro (Aug 20, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by nikegurl *_
> hi gopro - can you suggest a substitution for the dips?  i can only do about 4 and they hurt my shoulder.  what could go in their place week 1 and 3?  thanks!



Heavy flyes or dumbell pullovers in power week...dumbell or regular bench press (or even pushups) in week 3. How's that NG


----------



## lean_n_76er (Aug 20, 2002)

GP, any replacement for the cable crossovers?  Don't have that piece at the gym.  Thanks.


----------



## gopro (Aug 21, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by lean_n_76er *_
> GP, any replacement for the cable crossovers?  Don't have that piece at the gym.  Thanks.



Just use a flat flye in the first superset and an incline flye in the second superset.


----------



## nikegurl (Aug 21, 2002)

thanks, GP!  all those work for me!


----------



## lean_n_76er (Aug 21, 2002)

Ditto what NG said!


----------



## gopro (Aug 22, 2002)

To Nike Girl and Lean...

...you are both welcome. I hope you make great progress from the routine!


----------



## rebel (Sep 15, 2002)

what can i substitute for machine bench presses on week 3?


----------



## KarlW (Sep 15, 2002)

maybe pushups with a plate on your back ?


----------



## gopro (Sep 15, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by rebel *_
> what can i substitute for machine bench presses on week 3?




You can sub a regular bench press or maybe a flat smith press or a hammer machine press if you have it. Just use a compound movement where the weights can be stripped relatively quickly and easily.


----------



## Alaric (Jun 26, 2003)

Gopro i've started using your routine today, and i downloaded the microsoft word file made by preacher, and in it for incline bench it says, set the angle to 15%.  does that mean 15 degrees horizontal (so its close to flat), or 15 degrees vertically (so its almost perpendicular to the floor)?


----------



## gopro (Jun 27, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Alaric *_
> Gopro i've started using your routine today, and i downloaded the microsoft word file made by preacher, and in it for incline bench it says, set the angle to 15%.  does that mean 15 degrees horizontal (so its close to flat), or 15 degrees vertically (so its almost perpendicular to the floor)?



I believe that was a type-o. You can use a regular incline bench normally. However, you can also raise up a flat bench on one end to hit all angles in between flat and incline for different muscle stimulation.

Good luck with the program!


----------



## Alaric (Jul 28, 2003)

hey thanks for the help so far gopro, i'm loving your new routine, just a quick question, i can't do cable crossovers at home, is there a replacement exercise i can use for this during shock week? Thanks again


----------



## gopro (Jul 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Alaric *_
> hey thanks for the help so far gopro, i'm loving your new routine, just a quick question, i can't do cable crossovers at home, is there a replacement exercise i can use for this during shock week? Thanks again



Use another angle of dumbell flyes. And, you are welcome!


----------



## Alaric (Jul 31, 2003)

Gopro, I forgot to mention that my dip station at home doesn't have wide grips for the chest.  Is it ok if i use shoulder width parallel bars, but i lean forward to put more stress on the chest, or would you recommend me doing a completely different exercise?  

Also, for the power week last time i figured that i don't have dumbbels heavy enough (for a dumbbell press, and incline press)to give me an intense workout, so for now is it ok if I just use a barbell instead?

Thanks!


----------



## gopro (Aug 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Alaric *_
> Gopro, I forgot to mention that my dip station at home doesn't have wide grips for the chest.  Is it ok if i use shoulder width parallel bars, but i lean forward to put more stress on the chest, or would you recommend me doing a completely different exercise?
> 
> Also, for the power week last time i figured that i don't have dumbbels heavy enough (for a dumbbell press, and incline press)to give me an intense workout, so for now is it ok if I just use a barbell instead?
> ...



With the dips, you can use the dip bars you have, but, when you do them, only come up about 2/3 of the way. The lockout portion is mostly triceps.

For power week, yes, you can use a barbell. If you don't have a spotter, please be careful!!!


----------



## Alaric (Aug 2, 2003)

Oh ok then, thanks again gopro!


----------

